# My Slipper Collection



## parvi_17 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I'm pretty bored right now so... here we go!

My Modest (but growing) Collection

Paphiopedilum (Maudiae types)
Paph Carticle x Hsinying Maru - acquired March 2004
Paph Ruby Peacock x Hampshire Raven - acquired March 2005
Paph Valerie Tonkin x Maudiae - acquired November 2005

Paph Complex Types
Paph (Yerba Buena x Golden Days) x spicerianum - acquired March 2006

Paph Multiflorals
Paph Claire de Lune x philippinense alba - acquired July 2006

Paph (Other Hybrids/Novelty)
Paph Z4135 x charlesworthii - acquired August 2006

Paph species
Paph insigne X2 (divisions) - acquired February 2006

I grow my paphs near a large west window on humidiy trays. When it is exceptionally dark in the winter I use fluorescent lights for back-up; when it is very dry I use a humidifier. I grow them in a mix of 5 parts fine orchid mix (fine bark, charcoal, perlite, sphagnum moss), 1 part PRO-MIX HP (high-porosity peat-based mix with tons of perlite), and 1/16 part dolomite lime. For non-calcicolous paphs I withhold the lime. The paphs LOVE this mix under my conditions. I water with tap water (moderately hard) and fertilize every week in the spring/summer and every two weeks in the fall/winter, with 1/2 strength Dyna-Grow. I repot annually. Temps are pretty much standard room temp; I try to cool it off on winter nights to initiate flowering and I use a fan 24/7 in the summer to control heat.

Phrag Hybrids
Phrag Ecua-bess - acquired Feb 2005

Phrag species
Phrag besseae - acquired Feb 2006

I grow phrags with my paphs but closer to the window (besseae farther back with the mottled leaved paphs). I also only use RO water except when fertilizing (to give calcium and magnesium). The plants sit in 2-3" of water at all times; once a week I refreshen this water and force water (and with it air) through the potting medium. Besseae especially really loves this and grows vigorously; it has quickly filled its pot with roots.

Cyp species
Cyp calceolus - acquired April 2006
Cyp parviflorum - acquired May 2006
Cyp pubescens X4 - acquired May 2002-May 2006
Cyp reginae - acquired June 2005

Cyp hybrids
Cyp Ulla Silkens - acquired May 2006

I grow all my cyps in a woodland-style border, in dappled shade all day (under trees). When I make a cyp mix I mostly use what I can and mix it up until I have a fluffy mix that drains well but still retains sufficient moisture, then test for pH. For calceolus and reginae I look for pH 7-8, for all others pH 6-7. Some common ingredients are humus, PRO-MIX HP, compost, sand, gravel, perlite, baked clay pellets, and dolomite lime. With reginae and Ulla Silkens I fertilize frequently, alternately with bone meal and Miracle-Grow; they love it. The rest I fertilize with 1/2 strength Miracle-Grow. All are monitered very closely to make sure the soil is moist but not wet. They are mulched with dead leaves for winter.

If anyone has any comments or constructive critisism/advice on my culture, feel free!

Thanks for reading my babble!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2006)

That looks like one great collection. And you seem to know what your are doing.

Why are you bored???


----------



## Gideon (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice collection :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a lot to both of you! By the way Slipper Fan, I was bored because there was nothing good on TV, and all the orchid/garden maintenance for the evening was done!

Joe


----------



## Stephan (Aug 27, 2006)

Uh huh!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2006)

parvi_17 said:


> Thanks a lot to both of you! By the way Slipper Fan, I was bored because there was nothing good on TV, and all the orchid/garden maintenance for the evening was done!
> 
> Joe


Ah, makes sense.

But it's been so long since I've been bored -- I think I was a teenager. And now that there's an internet with a wealth of information to be discovered, I don't have time to be bored. Not a criticism of you, just a pondering about me...


----------

